# Taking car from KSA to UAE



## KSAUAE (Nov 10, 2013)

I cannot get exit visa from Saudi Arabia until I sell my car. How can I then take my car to UAE? Any idea?


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

you will have to ask ksa about that one. i know its very difficult to get the paperwork done, i would think that you need to ask a "shipper" and see if it can be done.


----------

